# Revised outlook on Quinteros



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I only recently got a chance to try Petit Quinteros and a Favoritos. I have to admit, these new-gen Quinteros have changed my outlook on the marca.

I was recently gifted a a sample of each. The Favorito was a bonus with a private purchase on another site. But, I'm embarrassed to say, I don't remember who bombed me with the QPQ. Many thanks, though.

While I'm still not willing to profess undying love, I do find them eminently smokable. Enough so that I bought a 2fer box deal of the QPQ's. Can't argue with them for less than the cost of a medium Coke at Burger King apiece! I'd order some Q-Favs too, except I see them selling, at best, for about $3.00 each, or almost double the deal I got on QPQ's. That's as much or more than several better (IMO) long filler budget cigars can be found for. But, if/when the price is right...

Anyway, apologies to you guys like @UBC03 and @Chewbacca who stuck by your guns about Quinteros in the face of much derision (from me and others, but mainly from me). I swore off Quinteros, JLP's, and basically any _tripa corta_ CC's a while back. I still won't buy any of the other Quints that have let me down in the past, but you guys were right about these newer releases.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I only recently got a chance to try Petit Quinteros and a Favoritos. I have to admit, these new-gen Quinteros have changed my outlook on the marca.
> 
> I was recently gifted a a sample of each. The Favorito was a bonus with a private purchase on another site. But, I'm embarrassed to say, I don't remember who bombed me with the QPQ. Many thanks, though.
> 
> ...


The Quintero Favoritos was my first robusto of any CC. Being new I wasn't sure what to expect, it didn't wow me but I did enjoy it especially for the price ($8-$10 CDN at b&m). I'll probably seek them out this year for box purchases to fill that low cost niche in my CC rotation. Glad to see others aren't hating on them. Lol

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Since being turned on to the PQs I'll probably always have them on hand. A good smoke at a price that doesn't hurt your feelings if you need to pitch it. Glad that you're re visit was a pleasant one.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@curmudgeonista...I think I'm blushing..That's the nicest thing you've ever said to me..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> @*curmudgeonista*...I think I'm blushing..That's the nicest thing you've ever said to me..lol


Oops! I take it back. It just kinda' slipped out.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Oops! I take it back. It just kinda' slipped out.


Nope , you were nice to me...NO TAKE BACKS..LOL      

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm gonna have to order some of these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

poppajon75 said:


> Since being turned on to the PQs I'll probably always have them on hand. A good smoke at a price that doesn't hurt your feelings if you need to pitch it. Glad that you're re visit was a pleasant one.


I feel the same way i like them a lot for the money. Much like the other bargain Cubans you really can't go wrong.:vs_cool:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I recently gambled on a box of brevas...piggybacked them on another order for a little over two bones per stick. Let them rest and acclimate for a couple of weeks and fired one up. Not disappointed. Solid tobacco flavor and decent construction for a tripa corta. I don't know if I'll be buying them again, since most PCs and minutos are not much more, but maybe if I'm feeling a little randy, I might add a box to an order...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Engineer99 said:


> I recently gambled on a box of brevas...piggybacked them on another order for a little over two bones per stick. Let them rest and acclimate for a couple of weeks and fired one up. Not disappointed. Solid tobacco flavor and decent construction for a tripa corta. I don't know if I'll be buying them again, since most PCs and minutos are not much more, but maybe if I'm feeling a little randy, I might add a box to an order...


I always buy the petite quinteros. You get 50 for 20$ more than 25 brevas...that's where the bargain is.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Interesting that this is what usually gets me to order cigars where one finds they need to revise a review from the past. That's better than looking at ads/marketing that try to sell me a cigar. Honesty is what I value...even if you don't like something one day and then later you tried again you find that it merits a second look....this does not apply to things like my BIL who is an enema bag every day.

I've discovered cigars that I hated before and after a year of rest they came alive with flavors that I could hardly believe that I was so negative about them.....again this does not apply to my BIL...this guy is dead to me....did I mention this?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Cigary said:


> Interesting that this is what usually gets me to order cigars where one finds they need to revise a review from the past. That's better than looking at ads/marketing that try to sell me a cigar. Honesty is what I value...even if you don't like something one day and then later you tried again you find that it merits a second look....this does not apply to things like my BIL who is an enema bag every day.
> 
> I've discovered cigars that I hated before and after a year of rest they came alive with flavors that I could hardly believe that I was so negative about them.....again this does not apply to my BIL...this guy is dead to me....did I mention this?


Bro! Im getting so many strange looks from people as I'm giggling and outright laughing at your last few posts. Thanks for brightening up my dreary day! Here's to hoping this BIL guys not coming for Easter. :cheers:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a friend from the Gold Cosst that loves Quints as a daily smoke. Prices for others are so high in Oz and his wife doesn't give him lip for wasting tons of money during retirement on stogies with Quint pricing. 

I have yet to try one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

These just made my list for my next order. Thanks bringing up the topic.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> I have a friend from the Gold Cosst that loves Quints as a daily smoke. Prices for others are so high in Oz and his wife doesn't give him lip for wasting tons of money during retirement on stogies with Quint pricing.
> 
> I have yet to try one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check your pm

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

You're the third person I've heard to be surprised by the PQ's. I've thought about adding a box to the next order just because of the sheer value but after hearing so many glowing reviews I may actually have to follow through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dino said to buy some Qs. They are on the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Randy956 said:


> Dino said to buy some Qs. They are on the way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


D did this for me as well. Great BOTL. He also included some JLPs all with some age on the short filler sticks.

Honestly I preferred the JLP though most of the Quints were not bad. The JLP were surprisingly good though.

All my cigars are long leaf but I've smoked quite a few short filler sticks made with the trimmings of higher priced sticks.

When you can find a 5er of Caldwell yellow cake now called funfetti, give them a try. Like the Papas Fritas they can be enlightening at worst.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

I haven't smoked one of these in a number of years. I remember being underwhelmed, but then again this was a long time ago. I'll have to revisit soon.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Champagne InHand said:


> D did this for me as well. Great BOTL. He also included some JLPs all with some age on the short filler sticks.
> 
> Honestly I preferred the JLP though most of the Quints were not bad. The JLP were surprisingly good though.
> 
> ...


What's. JLP?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Randy956 said:


> What's. JLP?


Jose L. Piedra - another line of Cuban tripa corta (short filler) mass market cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Randy956 said:


> What's. JLP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't waste your time bro Life's to short for shitty cigars.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't waste your time bro Life's to short for shitty cigars.:vs_cool:


Granted it's not a sit on the deck and contemplate life cigar. But this is a running to the grocery store runnin, grass cutting, garage working kinda cigar. I don't feel guilty when I gotta toss em. If I gotta toss a 7$ smoke it makes me wanna vomit. That's a physical symptom of being a cheap @ss..lol

But you're right. If you have the funds, the stock and the time to relax with a cigar. This is not the one you wanna be firing up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Granted it's not a sit on the deck and contemplate life cigar. But this is a running to the grocery store runnin, grass cutting, garage working kinda cigar. I don't feel guilty when I gotta toss em. If I gotta toss a 7$ smoke it makes me wanna vomit. That's a physical symptom of being a cheap @ss..lol
> 
> But you're right. If you have the funds, the stock and the time to relax with a cigar. This is not the one you wanna be firing up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sorry Dino i didn't know you held a special place in your heart for JLP's.
I know you like the quints and i do as well great to hand out to those that really don't smoke..
At this stage in my life even if i am cutting the grass the cigar that is hanging out of my mouth.
Must be worth the price of admission.
I have always pretty much been a snob in this way i guess.
But for me cigars are always a luxury item if you wanna play you gotta pay.
I never pick up a cigar like i would a cigarette when i smoked them many years back.
That was an addiction cigars are a pleasure IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

When I started they were an add on to my first two orders. I bought a hundred of em.
So needless to say I've smoked quite a few. Lol

Then I discovered Quint's are a better yard gar.. Lesson learned.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I blame Dino for my always trying to keep 50 Quints on hand. I'll bring one to work or, if I'm just not able to pay attention to a better cigar. I've also sent them out to others like Dino did for me and, was probably to blame for the shortage a couple months back lol. I think the JLPs are alright but, if one was sitting next to a Quint....I'm burning the Quint. 
On the other hand, on a throttle back Friday such as today I brought an HUHC. 

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> I blame Dino for my always trying to keep 50 Quints on hand. I'll bring one to work or, if I'm just not able to pay attention to a better cigar. I've also sent them out to others like Dino did for me and, was probably to blame for the shortage a couple months back lol. I think the JLPs are alright but, if one was sitting next to a Quint....I'm burning the Quint.
> On the other hand, on a throttle back Friday such as today I brought an HUHC.
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


Are you calling me an enabler? I've never been called that before..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Are you calling me an enabler? I've never been called that before..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well, cigar pushing thug seemed a little harsh 

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I think of myself more as a guide to the intro to the darkside, before you get sucked into Tony, Jack and Bob's master class.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes! I've received some study guides from the master class. Advanced reading but, such a treat. All of them professors that have the time to advise a fella like an RA would. 

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------

